# A Defense for each Standard in the WCF



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 20, 2006)

I request your help to list some thorough treatments dedicated to defending each of the Westminster Confession of Faith standards:


I = Of the Holy Scripture

II = Of God, and of the Holy Trinity

III = Of God's Eternal Decree

IV = Of Creation

V = Of Providence - _Mystery of Providence_ by John Flavel

VI = Of the Fall of Man, of Sin, and of the Punishment thereof

VII = Of God's Covenant with Man

VIII = Of Christ the Mediator

IX = Of Free Will

X = Of Effectual Calling

XI = Of Justification - _Doctrine of Justification_ by James Buchanan

XII = Of Adoption

XIII = Of Sanctification

XIV = Of Saving Faith

XV = Of Repentance unto Life

XVI = Of Good Works

XVII = Of the Perseverance of the Saints

XVIII = Of Assurance of Grace and Salvation - _Quest For Full Assurance_ by Joel Beeke

XIX = Of the Law of God - _Lectures on the Ten Commandments _by James Durham

XX = Of Christian Liberty, and Liberty of Conscience

XXI = Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day - _Lord's Day_ by Joseph Pipa, _A Dispute Against the English Popish Ceremonies_ by George Gillespie

XXII = Of lawful Oaths and Vows

XXIII = Of the Civil Magistrate

XXIV = Of Marriage and Divorce

XXV = Of the Church

XXVI = Of the Communion of Saints

XXVII = Of the Sacraments

XXVIII = Of Baptism - _23 Lectures on Christian Baptism _by William Shishko

XXIX = Of the ' Supper

XXX = Of Church Censures

XXXI = Of Synods and Councils

XXXII = Of the State of Men after Death, and of the Resurrection of the Dead

XXXIII = Of the Last Judgment


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, the simplest route, though perhaps not the most thorough, would be to pick up commentaries on the WCF
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=2526


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 20, 2006)

G.I. Williamson's "The Westminster Confession of Faith for Study Classes"


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 20, 2006)

I guess I should have qualified no Confession Commentaries. Although they are a good place to start.

I am looking for book recommendations for each topic. Most commentaries are not thorough. For example the commentaries do not address the atonement as thoroughly as John Owen's The Death of Death... or the infallibility of Scripture like BB Warfield, etc.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 20, 2006)

I would recommend Hodge over anyone else. But that's just me!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 21, 2006)

XXI = Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day:

_Lord's Day_ by Joseph Pipa


----------



## ChristianTrader (Dec 21, 2006)

ChristopherPaul said:


> XXI = Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day:
> 
> _Lord's Day_ by Joseph Pipa



How about also including lecture series in addition to books, in the list?

CT


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 21, 2006)

Can we admend these to state whether they are using the original WCF or the Amercanized version?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 21, 2006)

ChristianTrader said:


> How about also including lecture series in addition to books, in the list?
> 
> CT



I have no problem with that. I am looking for a resource to refer to in order to find thorough defenses for each part of our confession. 

If someone wanted to study why we believe in say, predestination I would send them to something like _Reformed Doctrine of Predestination _by Boettner over say Gordon Clarks _What Do Presbyterians Believe?_

Both are beneficial and helpful, but one is a thorough defense of teh confessional standard while the other is a brief overview.


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 21, 2006)

On Chapter 18 - Assurance, I recommend Joel Beeke's "Quest For Full Assurance". 
On Chapter 5 - Providence, I would recommend John Flavel's "Mystery of Providence". 
On Chapter 11 - Justification, I would recommend James Buchanan's "Doctrine of Justification", still considered the most definitive work on the subject.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 21, 2006)

XIX = Of the Law of God​ Lot of choices here, but I'll suggest James Durham, _Lectures on the Ten Commandments_ (Dallas, Tx: Naphtali Press, 2002).
XXI = Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day​George Gillespie, _A Dispute Against the English Popish Ceremonies_ (Dallas, Tx: Naphtali Press, 1993). On the Lord's day, see Durham on the fourth commandment. This is also online at www.naphtali.com.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Dec 21, 2006)

XXVIII = Of Baptism

Shishko Lectures

CT


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 21, 2006)

wsw201 said:


> On Chapter 18 - Assurance, I recommend Joel Beeke's "Quest For Full Assurance".
> On Chapter 5 - Providence, I would recommend John Flavel's "Mystery of Providence".
> On Chapter 11 - Justification, I would recommend James Buchanan's "Doctrine of Justification", still considered the most definitive work on the subject.



I haven't read Beeke's book but i would definitely recommend the other two works.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 27, 2006)

I updated the list, keep them coming!

Thanks


----------

